# Welcher Frankfurter Biker hat mein gestohlenes Hardtail gesehen?



## MTB_Fully_in_Wiesbaden (30. Juni 2006)

Hallo! Mir wurde in Wiesbaden mein *schwarzes, brandneues Harddtail* geklaut ! Aber das Rhein-Main Gebiet ist klein und vielleicht sieht es wer von Euch ja in Frankfurt oder Umgebung rumfahren und ruft umgehend die Polizei; dem "Auffinder" winken *â¬ 150,--* in bar! Also:

Marke: Carver
Typ: X0-7 Pro
Federgabel: Manitou Black Comp (ohne Lockout)
Lenker/Vorbau: Richtey Pro (mit Moosgummigriffen [ein Griff war beschÃ¤digt!]) 
(...es waren LenkerhÃ¶rnchen montiert; ich glaube mit "Carver" Logo; der Lenker ist ein Flat-Bar)
Schaltwerk Deore XT
Schalt/Bremshebel: Deore XT Dual Control
Bremse: Deore XT Disk-Brake
Pedale: Einfache, schwarze BÃ¤rentatzen StattelstÃ¼tze: Ritchey Pro
Sattel: Selle Italia Nitrox
Felgen: Mavic 
Reifen: Continental 
RahmenhÃ¶he: 51cm
Farbe: Das ganze Rad ist mit Ausnahme der weiÃen Aufkleber auffalllend *schwarz.*

*Der Rahmen meines Rades sieht etwa so aus, wie derjenige dieses Rades hier*
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/PICT00383.JPG

Zum Zeitpunkt des Diebstahls war ein *Polar CS100 Radcomputer* montiert; vielleicht ist der noch dran! Ansonsten: Das Rad hat keine Reflektoren; natÃ¼rlich auch keinen SeitenstÃ¤nder oder Ã¤hnliches. 

(...) ich werde diese Beschreibung in den nÃ¤chsten Tagen StÃ¼ck fÃ¼r StÃ¼ck prÃ¤zisieren; *bitte schaut nochmal rein*; versuche auch mal bei Fahrrad Franz in Mainz ein Foto von einem entsprechenden Neurad zu machen.

Das Fahrrad war zum Zeitpunkt des Diebstahls (vor vier Wochen) gerade eine Woche alt. Es war somit in Neuzustand.

Haltet mal bitte die Augen offen! Danke und GrÃ¼Ãe an alle; Nils


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. Juni 2006)

Nils Leimbrock schrieb:
			
		

> Das Fahrrad war zum Zeitpunkt des Diebstahls (vor vier Wochen) gerade eine Woche alt. Es war somit in Neuzustand.


Somit bringt die Beschreibung niemand was, da es sicher nicht das einzige Bike dieses Modells ist, das im Rhein-Main-Gebiet unterwegs ist.  Vielleicht wäre zu einem Foto ein Beschreibung der Besonderheiten (Kratzer, Macken, etc.) sinnvoll, bevor noch irgendein rechtmäßiger Eigentümer von seinem Bike gezerrt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Fully_in_Wiesbaden (30. Juni 2006)

@Schwarzer Kater:

Im Grundsatz gebe ich Dir recht. Aber das Rad war erst dreimal gefahren; es *hatte somit weder Kratzer, noch Macken, noch Besonderheiten*. Die einzige Ausnahme bildet der eingerissene Moosgummigriff (...ich glaube auf der linken Seite). Aber die Kombination mit dem Polar CS 100 dürfte selten sein, so daß dieses zumindest ein starkes Indiz dafür bildet, daß es mein Bike ist. Es ist aber äußerst fraglich ist, ob dieser noch montiert ist. Naja; die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

Ich will definitiv nicht, daß ein unbescholtener Biker von Dir oder Dritten Bike gerissen wird. Sofern jemand das Rad stehen sieht (sei es als Gebraucht-Kauf-Angebot oder an der nächsten Straßenlaterne), so könnte man aber problemlos mal die Grün-Weißen rufen, die dann klären, ob es mein Bike ist.

Aber "Danke" , daß Du meinen Thread zur Kenntnis genommen hast. 

Grüße; Nils


----------



## SaTiZ (3. Juli 2006)

Die Augen offen halten können wir ja. Das Rhein-Main-Gebiet ist zwar klein, es gibt hier aber ne Menge Bikes...


----------



## MTB_Fully_in_Wiesbaden (3. Juli 2006)

....Danke  ! Klar, wäre viel Zufall dabei. Aber das gestohlene Rad eines Freundes von mir ist bei einem Fahrradhändler wieder aufgetaucht; somit habe noch ein kleines bischen Hoffnung!


----------



## Taunus-Rudi (3. Juli 2006)

Hallo Nils,

auch ich halte die Augen offen.

Carver Bikes fahren bislang noch nicht allzu viele herum, sodaß die Marke und das Modell auffallen sollten.

Ich selbst fahre ein Carver VP-3 Team und habe seit diesen 1,5 Jahren noch kein  gleiches Modell gesehen.

Viel Glück

Gruß 

Rudi


----------



## MTB_Fully_in_Wiesbaden (4. Juli 2006)

...vielen Dank Rudi  

Auch hier in Wiesbaden sind Carvers gegenüber Cubes, Scotts, Canyons oder Giants ganz klar in der Minderheit. Fahrrad Franz hatte von meinem Modell nur etwa 10 Stück (...waren gerade neu eingetroffen, als ich es gekauft hatte). 

Grüße nach Frankfurt; Nils


----------



## mainz05er (6. Juli 2006)

Ich, selbst Carver XO-7Pro Besitzer, halte natürlich auch die Augen offen, zumindest was die Mainzer Seite angeht.
Hier mal mein Rahmen.
http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/1873/img00244bs.jpg


----------



## MTB_Fully_in_Wiesbaden (7. Juli 2006)

Super! ...und Danke für das Bild!


----------

